# Chicago Remodeling Show



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

We had a great time exhibiting. Got to talk to lots of folks about curves & columns


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool stuff, those curves are neat as hell. 

How can one get one of those Drywallers Rock T-shirts?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I want a T shirt too









Except I want mine to say DRYWALLERS ROCK, then tapers fix under neath of it :whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think all drywall talk members should receive a complimentary t shirt. Think of the advertising.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I want a tshirt too!


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*Drywallers Rock T shirts*

We only made the T shirts as an excuse not to have to dress up for trade shows. Everybody liked them so much we started using them to bribe our customers to send us pictures of what they did with our Curve Corners. Maybe we'll put them on the website and sell them - would be easier than making the curved panels


----------

